# Cory compatibility



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

Generally speaking corys are compatible with most non agressive fishes. I was looking at the compatibility charts and it said corys are compatible with guppies, but I was wondering if it even includes feeder guppies? I plan to move some albino corys to the feeder guppy tank for a while, but It seems questionable. If anyone can help me that'd be great. Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

The only thing I'd worry about is where the feeder guppies come from. Feeders from LFS are usually not very good quality. They can carry diseases or be more susceptible to diseases.

If you breed them yourself, then I wouldn't worry. What size tank is it by the way?

If its a 20g or more, I say go for it. If its less than a 20g, then I wouldn't put them in there. Cories really need a tank atleast 20g.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They should be fine. I keep corys with regular guppies and have never had any problems with agression either way between the two. Although it is harder to figure out who is eating who when babys or eggs arive.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

I use corycats in my fry tanks all the time I have never experienced even the smallest of fry loss because of the cory cats.

The corycats are actually a messy eater, they loose a lot of food through there gill plates while eating. There food loss is small and makes a great fry food in itself.

With feeder Guppies I would be more concerned with the disease aspect like Just1more mentioned. Even though I disagree that Corycats can be housed in small tanks. Just make sure not to over populatre the tank with them....

I commonly have 4-5 adult corycats per 10 gallon tank with no problems 1 female to 3 males is a prefered ratio to spawning these fish.I usually like 2 females per 3 males but thats a personal preference..


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had these feeder guppies for a while now. The size of the tank or the quality of the feeder guppies isn't the problem for me. I just worry whether or not the corys will eat the smaller feeder guppies or the babies for that matter. I just put them in to see how they would react to each other. It seems like they aren't bothering each other, but the guppies seem a bit afriad. As the corys swim through them, the guppies looks as if they're keeping their distance. I'll keep an eye on them for a whiles to see if it poses a threat to my farm.


----------

